# Radialer Weichzeichner



## Onkel Jürgen (23. Juli 2001)

Also,

Photoshops "Radialer Weichzeichner - strahlenförmig" frißt zum einen unverschämt viel Rechenpower und liefert zum anderen auch nicht so zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse.

Gibt's eigentlich 'ne andere Möglichkeit oder ein frei verfügbares Plug-In für so einen Effekt?

:]


----------



## Saesh (23. Juli 2001)

was willst du denn für ein ergebnis haben?


----------



## mulvin (23. Juli 2001)

@ onkel juergen:
mein onkel heißt juergen!
wirklich!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juli 2001)

Danke Mulvin, aber Du heißt nicht zufällig, Daniel, Marlon, Leander oder gar Lisa? Dann bin ich wohl nicht dein Onkel ... Macht aber nix, 's gibt ja noch 'ne Menge Jürgens in Deutscheland  

Tja Saesh, Du kennst nicht zufällig diese CD von "In Flames" mit dem Titel "Whoracle"? auf der Rückseite der Hülle ist nämlich ein echt duftes Beipiel für den Effekt; Photoshop-mäßig erzeugt sieht das aber wie Pixelstaub und nicht so dynamisch aus, wie z. B. mit der Bewegungsunschärfe.

;((


----------



## Saesh (24. Juli 2001)

kenn ich nicht... ich denke auch nicht, dass das hier so viele kennen werden, deshalb schlage ich vor, dass du so freundlich bist und es einscannst, damit ich (wir) trotzdem versuchen können zu helfen.


mfG
Saesh


----------



## mulvin (24. Juli 2001)

@ onkel juergen:
du willst mich doch wohl nicht verarschen? ich heiße naemlich marlon.
und zu deiner frage wegen dem radialen weichzeichner: ich glaube kaum, dass es einen schnelleren gibt, als in ps. radiale weichzeichner sind deshalb so langsam, weil fuer jeden pixel eine veraenderte operation durchgefuehrt werden muss. beim gauß´schen weichzeichner werden einfach pixel im festgelegten radius "vermengt", dadurch erscheint das bild weichgezeichnet. beim radialen weichzeichner muss aber fuer jede pixelgruppe neu berechnet werden, wieviele pixel wieweit "zusammengemischt werden". das ergibt sich dann , glaube ich, aus einer Matrix...

ich hoffe doch mal du willst mich nur damit verarschen, das einer deiner neffen marlon heißt. denn ich heiße wirklich so, kannst ja in mein profil schauen...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juli 2001)

*Hey Mulvin*

Also,

dass Du nu wirklich Marlon heißt, ist jetzt keine Verarsche; meine Schwester hat ihren 5-Jahre-alten Wonneproppen halt auch so genannt; und es tut mir leid, wenn ich Dir auf die Füße getreten sein sollte.

Tja, das mit dem radialen Weichzeichner find ich ein bischen schade. Gibt's denn echt kein anderes Tool oder so? Außerdem hat man bei Photoshop ja auch keine ordentliche Voransicht vom Ergebnis.
Und richtige Strahlenspitzen sieht man auch kaum.


----------



## mulvin (24. Juli 2001)

neee, auf die fueße getreten bist du mir damit echt nicht, find ich nur lustig  
wegen den strahlenspitzen und so: da wuerd ich mal probieren ein bisschen was wegzuschneiden, vorher die ebene kopieren, mit den blending modes und ein paar filtern rumspielen und sowas, einfach ein bisschen experimentieren. und mit dem radialen weichzeichner lassen sich bei kontrastreichen texturen auch ganz ordentliche effekte erzielen. HIER ist ein wallpaper von mir, auf dem deutlich der radiale weichzeichner zu erkennen ist, es gibt zwar keine strahlenspitzen, aber durch die kontrastreiche textur wird einem richtig schoen schwindlig, wenn man es laenger anschaut


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (25. Juli 2001)

*Nicht schlecht*

Respekt, Respekt.

Sieht echt dufte aus.

Ich hab' mit Photoshop mal so'n Zauberkünstlerbild gemacht und eine Leuchtende Glaskugel generiert. Und ich finde, sie könnte irgendwie noch etwas mehr strahlen ...


----------



## mulvin (25. Juli 2001)

du koenntest die ebene mit der strahlung kopieren, die kopie in der hierarchie<--(bestimmt falsch geschrieben...) ueber das original setzen, und den blending mode auf color dodge setzen, und dann ein bisschen mit der opacity spielen, oder den originallayer mit >>Image>>Adjust>>Curves ein bisschen leuchtender machen. oder beides


----------



## wahookah (25. Juli 2001)

ich glaube ich weiss was du suchst:

am bestenb eignet sich dazu der filter 
->filter->distort->displace [deutsche übersetzung kenn ich gott sei dank nicht, aber die is sicher recht lustig ]

du müßtest dazu eine strahlenförmige verschiebungsmatrix erstellen

zur genaueren erklärung, meiner meinung nach das beste tutorial dafür auf http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/displace1.html

wenn man versteht wie der filter funktioniert ist er ein wahres wunder-tool. is aber nicht soo einfach.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (25. Juli 2001)

*Hey Wahooka*

danke für den Tipp,
ich werde sehen, ob ich da durchsteige.

Mit "Versetzen", so heißt dieser Filter übrigens in der deutrschen Version, hab' ich schon mal rumgetüftel, um Objektivverzeichnungen von schlechten Kamerabildern in den Griff zu kriegen. Das ist auch ganz schöner Murks.

:smoke:


----------



## NeoX (26. Juli 2001)

*@ onkel jürgen*

könntest du nochmal genau erklären wie das mit der glaskugel funzt???
würd mich echt mal interessieren... 

thx


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (27. Juli 2001)

*Zauberkugel (noch ohne Strahlen)*

Das Teil stammt aus einem Tutorial, dass ich vor anderthalb Jahren mal verfasst hab.
Ich hab' einen Auszug daraus als PDF-Datei umgestrickt und beigefügt. (Ich musste das Domument wegen der Filter in *.zip umbenennen -
 nichts für ungut)

Die Strahlen für die Kugel hab' ich dann noch mal separat erstellt. (Einfach bunte Tupfen in einem quadratischen leeren Photoshop-Dokument mit transparenter Hintergrundebene - dann ganz viel radialer Weichzeichner)
Die Strahlen hab' ich daraufhin über die Kugel montiert und mittels Ebenenmaske die Übergänge weicher gemacht


----------



## NeoX (27. Juli 2001)

*jau...*

danke onkel jürgen...


----------



## Leever (28. Juli 2001)

Ja ich werd auch mal danken nettes Tutorial man kann ja nie auslernen!

:% %) 

mfg. -=toXic=-


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. Juli 2001)

*Keine Ursache*

    Gern geschehen


----------

